# Customfan's Knives



## Customfan

I though it would be fun to post some photos of knives! :groucho:


----------



## Customfan

Michael Rader

Damascus 210mm (8 1/4") Gyuto

Western Handle, integral.

Curly Koa with dark Koa end cap. G-10 spacers









http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_0683.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_0684.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Bill Burke :happymug:

Gyuto
Blade 9.75 in.
Total 14.50 in.
49.3 Tall
2.81 but tapers
Balanced perfectly at makers mark
Hon Warikomi style blade
52100 carbon steel core with 416 stainless steel sides

Sheep Horn Handle

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3498.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3506.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3509.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Watanabe :viking:

Kiritsuke 240mm
Blue #2 Carbon
Marko Tsurkan Ironwood Wa-Handle
49.55 Tall
225mm Real Blade length
3.16 tapers to 2.63 width


http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_0671.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_0670.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Rader gyuto is:

2.32 to 2.14mm thick
47.12 tall at heel
210mm real length on the dot. :yammer:
Balanced beggining makers mark.


----------



## cclin

is that Damascus steel or just force patina on Watanabe Kiritsuke??:scratchhead:


Customfan said:


> Watanabe :viking:
> 
> Kiritsuke 240mm
> Blue #2 Carbon
> Marko Tsurkan Ironwood Wa-Handle
> 49.55 Tall
> 225mm Real Blade length
> 3.16 tapers to 2.63 width
> 
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_0671.jpg
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_0670.jpg


----------



## Customfan

just a bit of forced patina! initially it looked a bit like Damascus... a couple of my friends thought the same thing! With time... protein patina has taken over!

Just playing around! :cool2:


----------



## kalaeb

That Rader is great, is the makers mark with gold dust? Nice knives.


----------



## Customfan

Its gold color... I don't know if its real gold! 

Michael does superb work!


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Love love the Rader.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

AFKitchenknivesguy said:


> Love love the Rader.



+1

Thanks for posting!


----------



## brainsausage

Customfan said:


> Watanabe :viking:
> 
> Kiritsuke 240mm
> Blue #2 Carbon
> Marko Tsurkan Ironwood Wa-Handle
> 49.55 Tall
> 225mm Real Blade length
> 3.16 tapers to 2.63 width
> 
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_0671.jpg
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_0670.jpg



I have one of this guys brothers.


----------



## Customfan

Thanks! I am just starting to use the Rader... Its a superb work of craftsmanship! I am still in awe of Michaels talent...This knife is a pleasure to use.... 

The Watanabe kiritsuke is one of my go to 240mm knives... As you can see!

I would love to see pictures of its sibling! Do you have a link with pictures?


----------



## Customfan

*Aaron Wilburn Forge Chef's* :cool2:

Damascus Random Patern forged from 52100 and 15n20
Blade is 9.50in
2.21 mm at the heel
Total 14.50in
Nickel silver bolster
Bone handle
Loveless style fasteners
Balances at heel

Flawless execution of blade and handle.

There is a certain amount of French influence on this blade which makes it unique and a pleasure to work with! Reminds me a bit of Sabatier.
I wish my pictures could do the damascus some justice... Aaron makes some wickedly cool knives.


http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3094.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3078.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Keijiro Doi 

270mm Hayate Yanagiba :yammer:
Blue #2
Numbered limited edition #48
Ironwood handle

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1491.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1493.jpg


----------



## mr drinky

Customfan said:


> *Aaron Wilburn Forge Chef's* :cool2:
> 
> Damascus Random Patern forged from 52100 and 15n20
> Blade is 9.50in
> 2.21 mm at the heel
> Total 14.50in
> Nickel silver bolster
> Bone handle
> Loveless style fasteners
> Balances at heel
> 
> Flawless execution of blade and handle.
> 
> There is a certain amount of French influence on this blade which makes it unique and a pleasure to work with! Reminds me a bit of Sabatier.
> I wish my pictures could do the damascus some justice... Aaron makes some wickedly cool knives.
> 
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3094.jpg
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3078.jpg



I was wondering about his knives about a year or so ago and contacted him. Salty got one of his blades, and I seem to recall he thought the grind was a bit flat thus having some 'stick'. How is the grind on your Wilburn?

k.


----------



## K9drivr

Customfan said:


> Bill Burke :happymug:
> 
> Gyuto
> Blade 9.75 in.
> Total 14.50 in.
> 49.3 Tall
> 2.81 but tapers
> Balanced perfectly at makers mark
> Hon Warikomi style blade
> 52100 carbon steel core with 416 stainless steel sides
> 
> Sheep Horn Handle
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3498.jpg
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3506.jpg
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3509.jpg



Love your collection!! In your use, how does this compare to the Rader?


----------



## Customfan

it doesn't seem to stick as much with me but then again I'm somewhat forgiving.... They are great knives!


----------



## Customfan

Comparing the kanagawa ( because it resembles the great wave of kanagawa print:clown of Bill with the Rader is a complete different ball game... Bills gyuto glides like a nimble slicer.. I believe he is as good as we all rave about. :thumbsup:

Its just a tad shallower but not by much (also the fact that they are different sizes), both are right where i want them in therms of profile (a bit on the flat side) but not too much. Both are considerably thin and tapper well. The bolsters are chefs dream. Im just missing the sayas. But I need to think about that one. :yammer:

It might be the stainless or the fact that it behaves like a monosteel.... But whats great about it is the fact that it has high carbon where it counts.

The Rader is damascus and it has just a bit more body to it but a joy to use... Still nimble... The handles are a bit different as well.. Both contoured.. Bill has this coke bottle thing going.. Its made out of bone.

I got the Rader rather recently so i would reserve the analysis until I have more practice with it. I am still on the comtemplation stage with this one! 

Both are superb works of art... They are my dream knives for sure! :bliss:

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Notaskinnychef

Nice stuff. I can't wait for my addiction...... Er.... Ah.... collection to begin


----------



## Customfan

Thanks...

Well... Little by little.... Its better than other addictions/er... Hobbies I guess! :angel2:

My theory is... Its something that I love... And that I get to use on a regular basis... What can be better?


----------



## brainsausage

Forgot I'd posted in this thread! 

I don't have means to post pics, but I'll offer this link to the BST thread where I picked up your watanabe's bro...

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...Watanabe-Pro-24-cm-kiritsuke-gyuto?highlight=


----------



## Customfan

Thanks! Nice saya! :happymug:


----------



## Lucretia

Beautiful knives!


----------



## Customfan

Thank you Lucretia! Ill try to post some more as soon as I have a chance! Im actually having one of them customized as we speak so ill try to post some of those as well when I get it back

:tease:


----------



## HHH Knives

Love the Raider. His knives are exceptional looking and so distinctive! That Damascus is awesome! 

Great collection. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Customfan

Thank you Randy! Yes, Michel does make a superb knife, his damascus is organic and beautiful, im still admiring small nuances that were not evident at the beginnig, like the small curvature behind the heel. I think this can be seen in the close-ups of the bolster.

It could be time for the all-mighty Emerald Dragon! :knight:


----------



## Customfan

Randy Haas
Emerald Dragon 240mm Damascus Gyuto :goodevil:

- Explosion Damascus 1095 and 15n20
- Forged by Randy Jr.
- Tapered blade.
- Actual Blade length 247.6mm tip to heel, Overall 14 7/8
- Thickness at the spine above heel is 2.62mm tapering to about 1.30mm a inch behind the tip.
- Heel height is 51mm The grind is a flat with blended convex. from the edge to the spine. 
- Above the cutting edge average of .048 above the bevels. 
- Handle is 5 1/4 from front of bolster to butt. 
- Explosion damascus bolsters 
- Emerald mammoth tooth and stabilized birch burl
- 6 Custom Mosaic pins 
- Full 360* filework.
- Balanced at middle H.

- Custom full grain inlay leather sheath.. dragon hide inlay! :biggrin:
Snap and bolster protection... 

This was an awesome project to make, I had a really good time designing this work of art with Randy! He delivered big time! 

I reviewed the knife a while back... its still holding up, getting better with time.... :wink:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3114.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3116.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3102.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3120.jpg


----------



## Customfan

A couple more... 

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3388.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3105.jpg


----------



## Customfan

In case anyone was wondering.... The dish in that photo was Boeuf Bourguignon with some fresh herbs! Bouquet garni style!


----------



## cookinstuff

wow that HHH is amazing, I need to work on my sheaths clearly, that is one of the nicest I have ever seen, love the inlay.


----------



## Customfan

Thanks! It fits very well into the overall project.. Randy took it to a whole different level.... The inlay, the detailing and even small nuances like the corners and the stitching were done with a lot of care. 

:yammer:


----------



## Customfan

Nenohi NENOX

Custom Yo-Deba 165mm
Buffalo Horn handle
41mm which at heel
43mm tall

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1916.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1918.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1905.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1922.jpg

Better known as "Little Tank" 

:mustache:


----------



## Customfan

Just to claryify... Most pictures were taken when the knives were new or close to new condition! Still take very good care of them!


----------



## Customfan

Konosuke :bliss:

White #2 Honyaki Gyuto
240mm
48.90 mm Tall at heel
Ironwood and buffalo horn handle
Balance right before blade starts
Hamon and Kanji

Spine Thickness 2.71mm then 1.97mm then 1.3mm

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1877.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1884.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1869.jpg


----------



## eaglerock

Beautiful :eek2:


----------



## RiffRaff

Just came upon the Rader now and it's drop-dead gorgeous. Also, a question about the Konsuke, presumably honyaki and very thin, single (non-sandwiched) construction: what is it like to handle? Any flex/too thin/too fragile? Guess I'm asking because it followed the "little tank" . . . :biggrin:


----------



## Customfan

Thank you on the Rader although Michael deserves all of the credit!

The Konosuke is a true full blown honyaki. It is Forged from Fujiyama White #2 carbon steel, Wa-handled. I tried to take a picture that captures the distinct hamon but it is difficult. Its a captivating feature of these knives for sure. They are definitely a credit to the Sakai craftsmen that forge them.

Regarding the handling... It is surprisingly nimble compared with other honyaki knives. Mainly Mizuno Tanrejo (which is the other honyaki that I like and would compare it to in terms of quality and craftsmanship):cool2:

I would not say its fragile at all... And it does have a very little flex. What i like the most of this knife is the profile and grind.. Its thin behind the edge and its got a very nice profile (exactly the same as Konosuke 240mm HD which I also own). The perfect combination.... :bat:

They definitely got this one down pat, I wouldn't change a thing! :wink:


----------



## Customfan

Spoiler alert!

Adam Marr 240mm integral western W2 Chef. :robot:

Keep posted!


----------



## eaglerock

:hungry:


----------



## Customfan

Almost there... Got the knife... Just haven't got the photos... 

More clues... 

Its his first western integral bolster AND its got a saya that was made by him with a beautiful piece of wood Form Mark... :spin chair:


----------



## Von blewitt

Customfan said:


> Almost there... Got the knife... Just haven't got the photos...
> 
> More clues...
> 
> Its his first western integral bolster AND its got a saya that was made by him with a beautiful piece of wood Form Mark... :spin chair:


I was wondering who snapped that up so quick!


----------



## Customfan

Yep... Ive been contemplating his work for a while now and couldn't resist the opportunity, I thought that his first integral would be the perfect moment to get one of his knives.. He puts a lot of effort and heart into his work... Definitely worth it!

I can tel you one thing, not only is he a talented knifemaker, he is a cool guy to talk to and start a conversation about knives! 

I specially like the details of the saya... Ill try to post the pics tomorrow! :mustache:


----------



## Customfan

Adam Marr :knight:

Western 240mm Integral Bolster Chef
tapered double beveled blade (50-50)
W2 Steel
Handle is Light colored Black Ash Burl
Saya is Curly Walnut from Mark at Burlsource made completely by Adam.

Measurements

Height 50.91
bolster height 24.60
bolster width 14.96
thickness at spine 3.64
tappers to:
tip 0.75
behind the edge 0.73 at heel
handle length 139.64 (includes bolster)

Balanced at First M of makers mark


----------



## Customfan

Photos

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3608_zps2bf5ba4a.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3622_zpsd9aa3339.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3621_zps4112a313.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3618_zps941898f9.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3617_zpsf1795bf8.jpg


----------



## Customfan

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3606_zps0d3ec7da.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3616_zps26f446c5.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3613_zpsc332e798.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3612_zps4ad57807.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3609_zps63eb39f0.jpg


----------



## Customfan

*REVIEW*

Ill try to give my first impressions:


*PROFILE*
This is a serious Knife for sure, not for the faint of knife! :knife:
Some heft, it just emanates durability (This one goes on the will!!) 
A tad thick at the spine if that (Maybe my only caveat)
Thin behind the blade (Redeeming feature)
Well rounded and tapered.
Profile has a good ammount of flattness yet some curvature... 
Heel if pushed a bit as to not get caught...nice! :laugh:
hand rubbed... looks so custom.. almost industrial.. My second favorite feature.

*TAKES A VERY KEEN EDGE! *(Favorite characteristic #3)

*BOLSTER*
My favorite part of the knife... for Adams First... he is spot on... VERY.. VERY comfortable for pinch.. I LIKY :doublethumbsup:
Balance at initial M of Makers mark.. hard to improve on that.

*HANDLE*
Adam is getting his countours right specially on the front end... I just want to grab and not let go.. look at photos.
Perfect for larger hands.
Very well finished... no protrusions or F&F issues (AND I can be picky).
Pins are flush and I do mean flush! Very well done. :2thumbsup:

*SAYA*
Well rounded and no movement (you know what I mean).
Nice fitting pin.
Beautiful, a superb saya. :thumbsup: 
(Adam is Talented for sure! he can rock a mean Saya!)

*IN USE*

Is obviously too early but I took it for a test drive and Oh can this baby cut... its a slicer. 

Took it to Stiction prone vegetables with little to no issues (MAN can Adam Sharpen!). Tomatoes and other vegetables didn't even see it coming.

VERY, Very comfortable. That bolster is one of the most comfortable ones I've ever tried.

___________________________________________________________________________________________________
*
BOTTOM LINE :viking:*

Adam is Very talented and he obviously puts a lot of time and effort into his work.. This is one of those knives that i could get used to VERY quickly and not let go. I feel like Adam tests his knives to make sure they are very well finished and comfortable.

From the amount of effort that this craftsman put into this beauty, it almost makes me want to give him visitation rights! 

Definitely worth every penny and highly recommended.


----------



## mr drinky

Beautiful. Adam does some very good work. 

k.


----------



## Lefty

I use a Marr petty all the time. It's possibly my most used knife. I love his stuff, and this looks incredible!


----------



## Customfan

I concur Tom and Mr. D.! lus1:

The first word that comes to mind when I take this one in my hand is comfortable..

It appears as if Adam's experience making handles has translated into a user friendly tool with a easy to take handle... I think at the end of the day its about creating something that you LIKE to reach for (Sometimes unconsciously) and gets the job done efficiently. 

I would love to see that petty... Im actually looking for a comfy petty and parer at the moment... :cheffry: Im having trouble coming up with the ultimate profile....:scratchhead:

I dont know about you but.. Something kind of surprising I've come to enjoy about trying knives from different makers is that each one has his or her own competitive advantage... their own special thing going on... what they specialize in or stand out in.... 

:my2cents:


----------



## Lefty

Man, my petty isn't pretty! It's my travel knife, along with my Harner. This thing has been through the ringer and back, but I'll snap a pic or two in the next few days and send them your way. It's simple, tough, get the job done awesomeness. It was actually a gift from my good friend, and man, does it get some serious use!


----------



## Lefty

Here are some pics of my Marr petty. I use it A LOT, as you can see in the pics. If this needs to be moved, I apologize. I don't want to crowd the thread.

The petty is 155mm, with a heel height of 32mm. This thing is a great knife!


----------



## Zwiefel

Why the rubberband on the grip?


----------



## Lefty

It started out as a joke, and ended up being just part of the knife. It would seem weird without it, now. Haha


----------



## EdipisReks

i figured it was so that everybody knows it's your knife. (i don't know who "everybody" is, though).


----------



## Zwiefel

Interesting...kinda weird how culture and expectations can develop around something so trivial, eh?


----------



## Lefty

Both of you are right! The guys tease me about (but are envious and in love with) my knives. I'll bring the odd one into the hall, and they gawk, fondle and try them out. This one stays in my travel bag, which comes with me every time I go away, and when I go to work, because of 24s. One guy put the elastic on it, and said something along the lines of, "This knife is too plain. I'm gonna customize your handle for your $500 dollar miniature knife...here ya go. Now it's like all the others you own". He was wrong about the price, but right about it looking too much like the others at the hall. I jokingly kept it on, and now it's just there. Superstitions...firefighters are a strange bunch....


----------



## Customfan

That is a cool story! I like it... Thats what makes it so special and personal! Sounds like you've got a cool working environment and coworkers. Glad to hear...

By the way... That is a cool looking knife, like the mosaic pin! :joec:


----------



## Customfan

*Pierre Rodrigue
*
270mm Damasteel Suji
Heimskringla Damasteel Pattern Damascus
Copper slanted bolster
Deser Ironwood Scales and Mosaic Pins
Vulcanized Fiber Spacers (Not related to Spock on any level!) :groucho:

Very nice protein slicer..... its got some flex to it...
Its my current go to knife to do sashimi and other thin specialized cuts :cheffry:
Crazy thin behind the edge as you can imagine.. 

here are the pics... :angel2:


----------



## Customfan

Photos :cool2:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3027_zpsc4da2570.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3022_zpsaaeff11e.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3020_zps8863b33a.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3015_zps23268f92.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3013_zpsf5669936.jpg


----------



## kalaeb

Dang, stop already


Okay, don't really, keep'em comming.


----------



## Customfan

:beer:


----------



## Customfan

Actually been using this one a lot lately... :wink:

*Pierre Rodrigue *

Custom 240mm Hybrid Chef
Hand rubbed CPM154 
HRC 62
Copper/brass Mokume bolster
Full Tang
Stainless and Mosaic pins
Stabilized and dyed maple burl
Full grain Saya sheath with snap

2.67mm Spine at heel
1mm behind the edge at heel

Love the profile and its a cool knife to use because its got some height to it.. :thumbsup:
Balanced at the heel and very nicely finished
Good grind and thin behind the edge as well
Rounded Spine and tappered


----------



## Customfan

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3028_zps1b4955b2.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3035_zps7389d6bb.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3031_zps6b6da3fd.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Got a couple in the works getting new pants! Very cool pants mind you... I might even sprint for a new jacket! Don't know yet...

Im kind of psyched to see what turns up.... :zipper:

Keep posted!


----------



## Customfan

I thought I might post some photos of some goodies from Japan as soon as I have a chance as well...

:zombiegrave:


----------



## Customfan

Thought I might post some photos of goodies (Candies, knives, tools, etc.) from Japan!

:zombiegrave:


----------



## Customfan

See if you can guess what these are! :groucho:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_0232.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Guess what flavor these are! :razz:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_0235.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_0238.jpg


----------



## Igasho

yum! the green tea kit kats and orange ones rock!


----------



## Customfan

I can tell right away that you know your stuff Igasho! Have you tried them?


----------



## daveb

The first picture should all be gimmies - except for the game straps.


----------



## Igasho

absolutely i have, i love em, we have a local sweet shop that specializes in international goodies


----------



## Justin0505

Dude. You need to make the next Msp meetup!


----------



## Customfan

Yes...yes and yes! I had a whole kit set up for this one... I had all kinds of interesting things to try and show. You will not believe haw bad these flu bugs hit us this year! We are still not out of it!

:spin chair:

I hope to have some photos to share soon! V.[SUB][/SUB]


----------



## Customfan

*Butch Harner *

The "Brothers"...... the "Bro's" :knight:

_Butchiki (Suji)_

300mm Suji
CPM154 (Hand Rubbed)
Handle Cedar Burl with Spalted Maple Ferrule
Mukamakane Guard

_Butchkiri (Nakiri)_

180mm
Height 60mm
Mukamakane Guard

Love these guys, there is no sibling rivalry among these two! :sumo:

One word: FUN!

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2475_zpsf34633c1.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Details? :juggle:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2205_zps09f054e6.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2204_zps9ae0fd52.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2203_zps6a04c779.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2199_zpscd010eb8.jpg


----------



## Customfan

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2196_zpsde025b91.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2473_zps28eb6848.jpg


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

One word: awesome.


----------



## mr drinky

Those are sweet.

k.


----------



## jigert

Aw, man! Really cool Harner's you've got there!


----------



## Lefty

Beautiful Harners! You just cemented it in my head: it turns out I do need a nakiri by Butch.


----------



## scott6452

Lefty said:


> Beautiful Harners! You just cemented it in my head: it turns out I do need a nakiri by Butch.



:whistling:


----------



## Customfan

Good you like them! 

Butchs knives are the quintessential: Here I come, get out of my way, Im serious about this protein/vegetable kind of knife... They are a lean-mean slicing machines... They just do their job every time... 

Ive had a really good experience with his CPM154 knives. Little maintenance good retention and good edge attainment.

His profiles are spot on, I wouldn't change a thing. Ummm... Really. Cant think of an aspect of his profile that needs tweaking. I specially like those corners and the curve on the nakiri. Its right where it has to be (you know what I mean). They are on the beefier side of the spectrum. 

And his handles are very well executed to boot (for larger hands though). I like them so much, I am thinking of getting one of his gyutos or/and petty one of these days. :viking:


----------



## Lefty

Funny you mention the handle size. The first time I saw Scott's nakiri (you'll never live it down), I thought, "this handle is a beast". Then I grabbed the knife and went, "No, this is right...more than right...damn this handle is perfect"! I now request large handles on my knives (thanks Butch).


----------



## Customfan

I agree!

Its kind of counter intuitive.... or maybe we are just accustomed to Japanese knives (and a matter of personal preference) 

Same thing happened to me.

Call it leverage, call it torque, call it whatever you like but when I'm slicing a nice large piece of beef I want something like that.. or when Im chopping cabbage or cauliflower that Nakiri is a godsend..

irate3:


----------



## Customfan

Konosuke HD

Konosuke HD Micarta :relax:
240mm Gyuto
6 Pin Micarta handle 
Western type handle with bolster with index finger placement
Influenced by tactical knives

Balance in front of bolster
49.48mm height at heel
2.41mm thick at heel

A very unique knife for sure.... nice and comfortable grip

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3055_zpsd24733ab.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3056_zps8dfb250d.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3059_zpse47be39d.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3060_zps3ea35f71.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Spoiler alert for knifenuts! Only a couple of words....

Amboyna.... Copper.... Twin.... Masa... Shig.... 

Keep posted, I think you are going to like these!

Catch you on the flip. eepwall:


----------



## Customfan

But before...here are some pictures I forgot to post of the Burke Gyuto

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3496_zps7d287f57.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3507_zpsa4796e28.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3511_zpse002d68e.jpg


----------



## kalaeb

Daaaaaaaaaaamn! That's sexy!


----------



## Customfan

*RANDY HAAS*

_Traditional and Wharncliffe Paring's_ Specs and Review

HHH Petty's Specs

1) Traditional Petty (If it can be called that)
AEB-L Steel
50-50 Bevel
Stabilized Spalted Hack Berry handle with 2 mosaic pins
Total Length is 180mm
Blade Length is 76.81
Thickness before thinning 2.97
Thickness after thinning (Makers Mark) 2.08
Thickness behind the edge at Makers Mark 0.65 (At 5mm inn)
Finger groove length 

2) Wharncliffe Petty
AEB-L Steel
50-50 Bevel
Stabilized Spalted Hack Berry handle with 2 mosaic pins
Total Length is 168mm
Blade Length is 63.85
Thickness before thinning 2.94
Thickness after thinning (Makers Mark ) 2.14
Thickness behind the edge at Makers Mark 0.64 (at 5mm inn)

The subjects at hand

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1287_zps918f6553.jpg

The lineup just for fun!

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1327_zpsc9a40876.jpg

*The Handle*

My hand ends where the handle ends (But I have XL hands) to that satisfies my enough handle for my hand requirement but there is 3 fingers on the handle and my index on the groove under normal circumstances.

There is enough girth (15.55mm wide) of the handle for me to have some "torque" so to speak so I can comfortably maneuver. 

Well rounded, no protrusions, gaps or shrinkage of any kind (and as I've said before "I can be picky"). To be noted is the cool slant of the "so to speak" bolster. :thumbsup:

*The Groove Area*

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1354_zps950fd642.jpg

The groove measures 24mm in lenght and is well rounded.. so I had no uncomfortable feeling in my index (That can sometimes occur).. there is a change in tapering that is well executed from spine to bottom. 

I was a bit concerned at first that the blade might "transfer" to the groove and make it uncomfortable (Notching into my finger) but that was not the case... Points there to Mister "R" 

*The Blade*

One word... "Scalpel".... if there is something these little wonderful little scalpels of culinary precision can do is "CUT" :clown:

Very thin behind the edge, I have no issues.. the tip is lifted on the traditional as to not get caught and pulled down on the Wharncliffe... no "problem" its what I expected.

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1352_zps8418561b.jpg


*Performance*

The bread never saw it coming... My personal test of a petty is "scoring" a loaf of uncooked artisan bread and cutting a fresh batch of strawberries... well.. it passed with fllying colors... Its thick where is must be thick, what needs to be rounded is rounded, and what needs to be ridiculously this IS a freaking scalpel... 

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1329_zps9f42f16e.jpg

The result: 

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1336_zps193e8aed.jpg

NOTE: I could still move my INDEX and THUMB to pinch above the nothch area to get some more grip (Understand as control) of the blade with plenty of space while cutting the strawberries

*My Favorite*

That little "Hump" on the spine, after the notch and above the makers mark that makes the blade more accesible and easier to pinch.. KUDOS! :spin chair:

*To be done / Improved / Experimented*

Not much to improve... :my2cents:

Just to be a pain in the butt and because I cant leave this review without saying "something"... I would like to see a flatter handle (And why not... see what happens if he makes it just a tad taller), just to see what that "does" and maybe tappering the las 10mm of the (non existent) "bolster" to see what that does. But still rounded... 

:yap:

But pretty please.. don't tamper with the blade or notch.. OR Hump..

I dont know if it can be done.. but if anyone can.. I am sure its HIM! 

Thanks for listening.. CF over and out..

:thankyou333:


----------



## Customfan

A couple of Photos I missed... :detective:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1399_zpse118a3ba.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1400_zpsdbed317b.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1398_zps1deee936.jpg


----------



## Customfan

*Will Catcheside*

The petties! :feedkids:

1) Stainless Wa Petty
14c28n Stainless Steel
138.64mm of actual Tappered Blade
Balanced mid-bolster
Height at heel 41.51
Width of spine at heel 2.35
Midway 1.76

2) Damascus Wa Petty
Damascus truffula 01 and 15n20 Steel
150mm of actual Tappered Blade
Balanced Mid Bolster
Stabilized Redwood Burl with damascus fittings
Height at heel 31.91
Width of spine at heel 3.20
Midway 2.46

Completely different petties, with different feel, height and length. :knight:

Wil sure knows his damascus and can execute a cool handle.... my favorite is the bolster and cap on the damascus but have found myself using the Stainless quite a bit because of the height!

Here is a recent lineup...

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1327_zpsc9a40876.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Oppps! Forgot the pictures... :groucho:


http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1139_zpsa46cf46b.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1141_zps07774349.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1145_zps3a80495b.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1146_zps4d3e28e8.jpg

There we go!


----------



## Customfan

Just got in the long awaited sushi brothers with pants and jacket :zipper:

I missed them.......!

:dance:


----------



## mr drinky

You're crazy, and at the next MSP gathering, you are going to have to bring 'em all.

k.


----------



## Customfan

Dude.... Only a sample.... i dont want to have to take you guys to the hospital due to a overdose of Pontithingilus maximus! Hehehehe! 

Besides.... Some of them don't get along that welll... They have to sleep in different quarters! I have to sing different lullabies to them..... They very strong characters and points of view you know? :tease:

Imagine a knife version of West side story.... On one side you have the WA's and on the other you have the YO's ... do you want a riot? Hehehehe

:bladesmith:

Are you ready for the sushi ninja brotherhood of the Wa-handle? 
:ninja:


----------



## Customfan

*Masamoto *

270mm KA Wa-Yanagiba (Blue)
Presentation Grade Amboyna Burl (By Mark) and copper
Copper Spacers
Stock Saya
3.84mm spine at heel

*Shigefusa*

Suminagashi Nakiri
Presentation Grade Amboyna Burl (By Mark) and copper
Curly Maple Saya with copper pin
3.34mm Spine at heel

What can I say... these have enormous sentimental value (Specially one of them) as it was a gift. They are my go to sushi knives..

:ninja:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1359_zpsdc77eb55.jpg


----------



## Customfan

These two love to sit down over a bowl of popcorn and watch a marathon of Shogun by James Clavel... Shiggy likes the Kiyosu castle scenes! 

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1370_zpse8af6b7b.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1372_zps181ea533.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1375_zps3571ae36.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1376_zpsdc4c20f6.jpg

:mustache2:


----------



## Customfan

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1378_zps59849b81.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1381_zpsf61a6edd.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1385_zps2efdd1a6.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1389_zps0d9afee4.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1391_zps40cd0289.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1394_zps146eb0d4.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1395_zps30de62ba.jpg


----------



## mr drinky

You're killing me. 

k.


----------



## cclin

beautiful knives!! who did the handle & saya work??


----------



## Customfan

Isaiah Schroeder, first time. They were turned around pretty fast, good, since I've been using that yanagiba quite often.

Ive got a couple of projects and am trying (looking at different) options, having a lot of fun in the process!


----------



## Customfan

Got these blocks from Mark at Burl Source for a project that I have in mind!

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1103_zps2c28012f.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1101_zpsa5db86a4.jpg

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Customfan

Forgot to post this picture of a Damasteel Suji (Slicer) from Pierre that I was using a couple of days ago...

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1332_zpsf4885304.jpg

MAN Is that thing thin behind the edge!


----------



## Customfan

Super Cool project in the works! All I can say is I'm very stoked!' Ill post some pics when I have them...

:Beersausage:


----------



## Customfan

*Stephan Fowler *

Damascus 240mm Wa-Gyuto - Beauty! :coolsign:
*For Sale at B/S/T*

Fowler 240mm Damascus Gyuto
1084 and 15n20 Damascus Steel
Box Elder & Cocobolo Bolster with stainless Spacer
Comes with signed certificate

Specs
Height at Heel 48.09mm
Thickness of spine at heel is 2.00mm
Handle length is 117.21mm (4.61 inches).


----------



## Customfan

Pics...

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1543_zpsa975dd88.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1544_zpse7f41bf6.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1545_zps64d21357.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1546_zpse5e43cd2.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1547_zps1d956562.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Here is a nice perspective of the damascus pattern and handle. Did I mention its nice and lean behind the edge....?

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1570_zps84a71c96.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1569_zps6060bd78.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1566_zpsb863f81b.jpg

:thumbsup:


----------



## HHH Knives

Awesome looking piece V. Congrats on the latest addition 

I always have liked the look of Stephan's knives


----------



## Customfan

Thanks Randy! I know! Its VERY NICE! Its actually for Sale in the B/S/T section.. I need to make room for more, right? 
:beatinghead:

This is a very nimble piece that has a stunning damascus blade as you can see from the pictures... Don't know, I might just keep it... Im starting to have pre-sellers REMORSE!


----------



## Customfan

*Michael Rader*

Semi-Custom 240mm Wa-Gyuto
52100 Steel
Dark Maple Burl and Curly Maple handle with G-10 End Cap
60-61 HRC. (Tripple Quenched, Cryo trated & tripple tempered)
Froced Rader mustard patina.
Tapers nicely

Almost forgot, 
Height 55.19mm
Spine at heel 2.52
0.65 behind the edge mid knife.

This one is a beauty, beats me why they would even call this gorgeous slim siren a Semi or mid tech (Yes I know, I know!) Its still all done IN house and well, its flawless!


----------



## Customfan

THY PICS! :viking:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1602_zpsb6965f63.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1601_zpsf9ddb17d.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1600_zps2b2afbf4.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1599_zps61d834d9.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1598_zps821df8ee.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1597_zpsb3544b3a.jpg


----------



## Chuckles

I like that one a lot.


----------



## Customfan

Since I have all my computer windows open.. I might as well post these pictures of a damascus blade that has some very cool patina... its developed these interesting colors and nuances... I hope you share my enthusiasm!:bliss:

There is something about the composition of the steel of this knife that makes it patina differently... hope the pictures show..


http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1325_zps7dd52987.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1318_zps60592137.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Whats the deal with Photobucket today? I'm having all of these format variations! :wink:


----------



## Lefty

I emailed Michael today, actually.


----------



## HHH Knives




----------



## Justin0505

That's a blade shape/ profile that I have not seen from Mr. R before. Still LOOKS like a Rader though... freakin gorgeous as ever.


----------



## Justin0505

Customfan said:


> Oppps! Forgot the pictures... :groucho:
> 
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1139_zpsa46cf46b.jpg
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1141_zps07774349.jpg
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1145_zps3a80495b.jpg
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1146_zps4d3e28e8.jpg
> 
> There we go!




Will's work just keeps getting better and better. Really insane stuff you got there.


----------



## Customfan

Weird Teaser :devilburn:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1605_zps40ea777e.jpg

I dont think anyone will be able to guess from this :chin:

Looks like something out of the exorcist! SPOOOKY!

:zombiegrave:


----------



## Mr.Magnus

a devin thomas. :groucho:


----------



## Customfan

Geting closer...:cliffhang:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1619_zps5359300d.jpg


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Mr.Magnus said:


> a devin thomas. :groucho:



That is not Devin's. This (below) is.


----------



## Customfan

He is spot on! 

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1624_zpse00d63f1.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1621_zps40b9bdc5.jpg


----------



## Marko Tsourkan

Ha.


----------



## Customfan

*Devin Thomas* :shots:

Damascus 240mm Wa-Gyuto
Stabilized redwood Burl and Ivory Micarta
AEB-L Steel
Snakeskin Pattern
Tappered

Height at heel 50.35
Width 2.85
Behind the edge at mid 0.79


----------



## Customfan

Pics... :detective:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1612_zps866141f6.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1614_zps47d61c37.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1611_zps5d34a801.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1610_zps862bcd51.jpg


----------



## Customfan

*Devin Thomas*

ITK 270mm Wa-Suji :hoss:
AEB-L Steel

Height 36.20
Width 2.81
Behind the edge mid .067

This is my other main sushi knife... Love it, love it, love it!


----------



## DeepCSweede

Simply beautiful. Another sinful purchase - congrats.

Sinful as I am becoming envious of your collection. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Customfan

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1625_zps57a4109d.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1629_zpsea186c8e.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1628_zpsb6cb503d.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1627_zps6c2c8946.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1626_zpsb437dbff.jpg


----------



## Customfan

These two spending some time together!:goodevil:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1632_zps8a537f31.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1633_zpse5b3cf37.jpg


----------



## Customfan

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1634_zps4c9ff752.jpg

And my favorite! :joec:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1639_zps93de4b61.jpg

The reality is that the Suji is a bit below 270mm.


----------



## Customfan

Been reorganizing... Very Cool and unique projects coming soon! Key words are...

- W2 and Ivory (easy to find out)

- Chevron and mokume (more of a challenge, any guesses?)

Pictures as they are available! Keep posted! eepwall:


----------



## Customfan

Michael Rader

240mm Integral W2 Gyuto
Two Tone Ivory and Koa Western Handle
Hammon
Copper liners and Ivory Spacer

Balanced at Makers Mark

52.75mm Tall
2.60mm spine at heel
0.86mm Behind the edge

108.63mm Handle length after spacers

25mm Bolster Tall
29mm Handle Tall at Hump
32mm Handle Tall at cap


----------



## Customfan

This is a very unique and special Project that was a blast to do with Michael... those of you that know the story know how the handle was changed from All Ivory to a combination with splendid results.. well, after much ado, here are the official pictures.

All I can say is this...

Michael is at the top of his game and this is about as good as I have seen from him, just a couple of interesting options:

- He is placing a small grove in the transition cooper spacers, seamless, cool and a nice addition.
- He has improved his profiles to the flatter side of things
- It feels like the finish on his handles has improves as well towards a satin type.
- His integral bolsters are sublime.
- This one turned specially nice because of two features: The two tone cap and the hammon.

I tried to do this knife justice but the truth is that its so much cooler in person!.... enjoy! :nunchucks:


----------



## Customfan

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2032_zps79de9222.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2034_zps1cc283dd.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2042_zpsd1b47b02.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2043_zpsd6f76165.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2050_zps402252ec.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2052_zps29b11384.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2057_zpsf38066ed.jpg


----------



## Customfan

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2061_zps6e37bf60.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2064_zps75246f35.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2065_zps5791b5df.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2067_zps5d25c7cf.jpg


----------



## Mucho Bocho

OMG Customfan, you aren't kidding. good lord. Crazy collection of customs. OH MY


----------



## stereo.pete

Well played Sir! You inspired me to hop back on his waiting list for a 240mm gyuto of my own.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Western handles do not interest me all that much, except for Michael's. I've never held one, but love the angles and materials.

Congrats on the acquisition, Customfan!


----------



## stereo.pete

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Western handles do not interest me all that much, except for Michael's. I've never held one, but love the angles and materials.
> 
> Congrats on the acquisition, Customfan!



Johnny, I feel the same away, in fact I have forbid myself from ordering any western style handles except for Mr. Rader's as well.


----------



## Customfan

I like them both but I really enjoy Michaels western knife handles. I particularily like the balance and contours, the materials and workmanship are second to none!

I guess one if the only caveats is the rehandling but the maker could orobably take it in and rehandle it for you, right?

:relax:


----------



## Customfan

Ok... Cool project coming in soon... Ill try to post some cool pictures and tell the story... All I can say is this:

He's a very talented maker
I only have a handle from him on another knife.
This is going to be a very cool and unique knife.

Im very, VERY psyched about this one! :muahaha:
:notworthy:

Want more clues?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Tsourkan.


----------



## ejd53

Johnny.B.Good said:


> Tsourkan.



What he said. :biggrin:


----------



## Customfan

New member of the Family! :viking:

Rader Custom
Damascus 240mm Gyuto
Western integral bolster
Maple Burl, box elder and Koa Endcap

Barely in the contemplation stage!


----------



## Customfan

Here are thy pics! Hope you like,

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zpsecd72ff9.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zps46624f4b.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zpsef3ba37e.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zps7f7f6180.jpg


----------



## sachem allison

oh shyte!


----------



## Customfan

Spending time with its W2 sibling (yes, the one with the Ivory and the koa)!

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zps08ce72be.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zps9b55af8c.jpg


----------



## Anton

Damn Sir - those didn't turn out ugly...


----------



## richinva

Oh, my........................


----------



## Customfan

Thanks! Here are some more pics... Hope you like... :groucho:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zpse73dde18.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zps6b35707a.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zpsaef49578.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zpsbdec64be.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zps5630f967.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zps4b32156f.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Some notes.. :dazed:

Measurements on the Tartan (Yes! I just baptized it, it reminds me of a Scottish kilt) damascus Gyuto is very similar to the W2... If anything, it might be a tad flatter... Just a bit. A Minuscule heftier overall (very little) as normally happens with damascus and maybe 5mm shorter if that.

I enjoy Michaels damascus, I think he is getting to the point where its organic yet tight. I love it! 

Balance is at Makers mark and he plays well with materials. The cap is thinner and just has a different feel and look than the ivory cap.. Just different. :cool2:

Spacers are a bit thicker as you can see but it works well... There is something about the spine on this one that just reminds me of an medieval sword. If that makes any sense.

Is it ok if I start saving again for a Suji? :jumpy:

Im hooked for sure!


----------



## mkriggen

What amazes me is that Michael can make a blade that stunning and the first thing that comes to mind is "WOW, what a beautiful handle!":bigeek:


----------



## Customfan

Good point... Never thought of it that way, IMHO he's getting where its hard to decide... His handles have been eye catching for sure since he started incorporating those jig zag patterns a while back in various colors of wood. That demonstrated he could do fantastic woodwork.

The thing that won me over with this particular knife is that the damascus demonstrates some serious control over the steel pattern (His heat treatment has been known to be superb for a long time). But there is still a hint of randomness to it. Which makes it unique for sure..


----------



## Customfan

Got to vent....... some remorse going on here!

I just jumped on a really nice piece I was really jonesing for... I really think this is a very interesting knife and definitely broke my 2014 K-budget... but I think its worth It!

Without completely spoiling this one... :lolsign:

To the best of my knowledge this maker Apparently worked with Kramer and is friends with Lisch and I know he has some Rader influence in there! 

The bolsters look impressive, the geometry seems killer and the handle looks very comfortable, I need to see this blade behind the edge and feel it in my hand. I personally think he shows a huge amount of promise..... 

This one is going to be very-very-very fun to review! Should be here by friday!:dance:

Did I mention Im psyched?


----------



## Von blewitt

I'm pretty sure I know who you are talking about, and I have had some discussions with him myself, I am really keen to see what you think of the knife.


----------



## Brad Gibson

sorry if my question has already been answered.... but what the hell are those things on the heel of your knives? the protecting things?


----------



## Brad Gibson

and dear lord those raders are so damn sexual.


----------



## Customfan

Those are plastic tip and heel protectors... They came on the knives and were supplied by Michael to protect them.... I am not sure where he gets them from but they are a good idea!


----------



## Customfan

And yes... Those Raders are Sexy! lus1:


----------



## Customfan

Ill be thinning the herd a bit in a few days in case anyone is interested! Not too many i hope.... :scared4:


----------



## mkriggen

Customfan said:


> Ill be thinning the herd a bit in a few days in case anyone is interested! Not too many i hope.... :scared4:



I sooooo didn't need to read this.:scared2:


Be well,
Mikey


----------



## Customfan

There are also new Additions!

This is an Ikkanshi Tadatsuna

270mm Stainless Yanagi with hybrid handle that I purchased in Kappabashi a few months ago 
8 pin cocobolo handle.

Sweet, well balanced and we'll sometimes what can I say.. I want careless nigiri sushi preparing!

Enjoy!


----------



## Customfan




----------



## Customfan

Here are a few see if you can guess what they are! :razz:


----------



## ChuckTheButcher

That Rader is AMAZING!


----------



## Chefu

Customfan said:


> Here are a few see if you can guess what they are! :razz:



Who made the handle on the masamoto on the far right? Very nice -- and the hybrid handle in wood is also very nice


----------



## Customfan

Thanks! That was done by Issaiah from CKTG


----------



## Vesteroid

You sir are an inspiration, while being a bane to my checking account!


----------



## Customfan

You are too kind! As for your wallet... Well... What can I say... We all have a wallet that is lighter than should be! But riddle me this.... Can you sashimi a perfect slice of tuna with a c-note? 

::goodevil:

It was great talking to you by the way!


----------



## katana110

you need a big knife box&#65281;


----------



## Customfan

So..... is anyone into kanji's like me? Interesting how deep some can get, how unique they are... a signature in every way! &#129299;&#128077;

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1618_zpsuqtifslz.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1617_zps7lxuvctc.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Even among makers, hadn't noticed how they can vary between type of knife, steel, line and Date they were made.... I guess with Masamoto it also has to do with artisan and location... always had a thing for Masamoto.... 

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1615_zpseycrcmfj.jpg

That yanagiba was a special gift from the wife, she picked up in in NYC a few years back, she battled a snow storm to get it so it has special meaning! :angel2:


----------



## Customfan

Here are the links to the two previous posts: :wink::angel2:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1618_zps0258ca54.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1616_zps4d917619.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1617_zpsf8b8e862.jpg


----------



## Customfan

We'll, its official, i'm off the wagon, just have to keep it under control I guess! :angel2::madebooboo:::tongue4:

A couple of very cool pieces coming my way in a few weeks, just arranging a couple of nice jackets to keep them cozy so they don't catch a cold... having a great deal of fun making the arrangements! :spiteful::angel2:


----------



## BeepBeepImAJeep

very nice


----------



## Customfan

Thanks beep!

Ok, Fedex is here, working on the specs, details and pics... all I can say is... this is a treat....

I´ve been keeping an eye on this craftsman and i´m officially impressed!

Teaser :angel2:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2959_zpsfo1apvfa.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Ok.. ok... i'll provide a little peep! 

If the sun hits it just right... it lights up like a nugget.... :nunchucks:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2999_zpsudjyxlg5.jpg


----------



## chinacats

duplicate post, sorry


----------



## chinacats

Beautiful grain in that wood...what is it?







More details on the way as to the craftsman?


----------



## Customfan

Hi!

Yes! Gladly... promise to provide more detailed description and pictures tomorrow....

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2995_zpsucmbuntl.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2998_zpsvsxgx1yl.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Oh... Sorry Chinacats! its old growth redwood :spiteful:


----------



## Customfan

*Haburn 240mm Damascus Gyuto
*

Midnight Ripple Damascus
52100/15N20 H. Carbon Steel

*Blade* :wink:

Spine 30.5mm
Mid 2.66mm
1in before 1.92mm

Distal Taper
Rounded Choil & Spine, Hand finished
Compound Grind 1/3, thin for food release (Double bevel)
Little to no flex
Balance at end of makers mark (N) of makers name.

242mm actual blade
260mm To handle
56.42 blade Height
237gr total weight

*Handle* :cool2:

26.40mm tall
19.87mm wide
(Both at centre)
139.16 length
9.19mm bolster and spacer depth
3mm distal taper overall at height

- Nickel silver bolster & spacer
- Old growth redwood sustainable (Gold undertones).
- Kite configuration.
- Satin finish.
- No gaps or steps between bolster
- Slight taper (roughly 3mm overall on height)


----------



## Customfan

*Impressions* :bliss:

Ian really did not dissapoint on this one, just at a glance.

- Some height while still flat for a gyuto. Geometry is key. Did not expect that!
- Tight virtually flawless execution on Damascus. Very Impressed! :happymug:
- Impeccable on the F&F, as shown on transition between bolster and main. 
Also on union of bolster and blade (i'm a bit picky with this particular area of a knife!)
- Compound makes it feel sustantial at spine then tapers like a laser on the edge (see picture). Weight reflects this at some point. Flex also reflects it (see pictures!). Expected it to be heavier.
- Surprised at the edge, still handles like a laser. Low stiction. I can tell he put some effort into this.
- Handle feels flat but with slight tapering. A bit new for me.
- Characteristic kite is a nice change of pace.... bottom for comfort at long cutting sessions but top gives added contol, I might be a convert! :surrendar:
- Small, consistent edge is very we'll executed.
- gold subtle undertones on this presentation grade piece of old growth was an addd bonus. Me liky!
- Clean, flat handle looks elegant. Right length. If anything I would have place a cap? Just me being blingy!


----------



## Customfan

Blade :knife:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2990_zpsjp8zegr8.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2969_zpsfcbhsf6s.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2968_zps0yx2gqh0.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3003_zpsek7vnhaw.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2975_zpsnhzwl4tn.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2974_zps7hux4dok.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2984_zpsztl5cjjt.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2990_zpsjp8zegr8.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2971_zpsily4yusb.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Handle 

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2994_zps021ey1ht.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2992_zpspnrxbhp2.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2988_zpsrijpcvxf.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2979_zpsrynx22ip.jpg


----------



## Customfan

*Impressions 2* :laugh:

- Surprised to find that Spine was "rounder" than usual, I found myself really liking this feature aestheatically and in practice, I think this is my personal new benchmark for gyutos...
- Geometry on this one is a bit reminiscent of older chef come around gyutos of a few years but with a new "twist" toward shigs-meet-no nonsense flat "get away from curves mantra" if not from profile, then its evident from the grind. This may make absolutely no sense.... but might speak to some old time forumites, still wanted to say it!
- Taper is well defined, if anything on the prominent side (Over full mm), stardard but its fwe'll distributed that is a great thing in my book.

*Other aspects* :cool2:

- Ian is good with communication, I enjoy talking to him and he answers quick to any request and in my case was faster than expected, went beyond the call of duty!

Just because it needs to be said: :thumbsup:

I would have no issues commisioning any profile/knife with Ian and letting him just run with it. He has very good taste in materials, spec's and finish. I can tell he has put a lot of thought not only into what makes us tick but into not letting a piece go until they are absolutely ready, and this makes him a top notch craftsman in my book!

I expect great (if not already there) things from him!


----------



## Customfan

Some more on a different setting and light, having a hard time getting a good pic of the spine and choil... :knight:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1730_zpsdlckpmxp.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1729_zpsxzmkthbj.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1732_zps3ytnio5r.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1733_zpsq8ymem1f.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1734_zpsuvcjqhbl.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1735_zpsrkyrslze.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Good news, Beautiful gyuto specimen in the house! angel2:

All I can say is this, San mai at its best :bigeek:


----------



## Customfan

A peep? :nunchucks:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1773_zpsqfdxav7r.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1772_zpsacjjjivx.jpg

Hint: High cacao content and hershey chocolate!


----------



## valgard

Pretty sure I know what that is. Damn! that is a f**** sexy piece. That ironwood is otherworldly.

Congrats!


----------



## Customfan

You are very kind valgard!

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1774_zpsbasbpkzi.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3098_zpsdue8uuzn.jpg


----------



## Customfan

*HABURN SANMAI DAMASCUS 240 Gyuto*

Craftsman: Ian Rogers 
Forge: Haburn
500 layer damascus San mai Gyuto
52100 core and 52100/15N20 High Carbon
Materials, Blade, handle and saya sourced and/or crafted by maker.

*BLADE*

- Actual blade 235mm
- Tip to handle 252mm (no machi)
- Height 50.90mm
- Distal Taper
- Rounded spine and Choil, hand finished.
- Compound Grind below 1/3.
- Blade spine 3.07 at heel, 2.46 then 1.77mm (does not count Compound grind)
- Balance at "N" of makers mark.
- Little to no flex blade.
- Micro bevel, sharp FTGG

*HANDLE*

- Unique CF/mammoth/ironwood composition
- Carbon Fiber ferrule and blue mammoth tooth spacer (33.89 + 7.15mm)
- Dark and milk chocolate presentation grade ironwood burl main 94.48mm 
- Satin/mate finish
- Haburn Kite handle configuration WA
- Handle 26.08mm x 20.91mm at centre

*SAYA*

- Matching chocolate Ironwood burl composition.
- blue Titanium pin.
- blue G10 Matching "Halving" Liner
- 14.50mm at ferrule width
- 67.66mm at ferrule tall.
- Matching Satin/mate finished presentation grade Chocolate Ironwood Burl.

*OVERALL*

- Total weight 223gr.
- Total length 387mm


----------



## Customfan

*REVIEW*

*Blade Review* :cool2:

- Won't lie, can't stop looking at that damascus san mai core line whenever I pick it up. :wink:
- Tad shorter blade at 235mm, hight at just below 51mm, I believe its on the slimmer spectrum of Haburn gyutos (Not completely sure). IMHO its a true Gyuto Geometry (Whatever that means! Ok, just made it up... can you blame me?) the lower profile makes the knife feel flatter, sleeker and quite a slicer. Those 5mm make the knife feel lighter.
- Compound grind is consistent and in the bottom 1/3 of blade (Basically 14mm overall). Makes the knife feel solid and thin, a unique feeling, nothing like I've seen or felt before in a Gyuto. 
- Distal Taper consistent with Ian's work on the mid to high side of spectrum, good progression.
- Extra-round spine and Choil is my new benchmark as stated before... COMFY! hard to go back.:sad0:
- A good 9.5+exposed core wich is something I very much like to see in San mai, gives me some leeway for sharpening and metal removal.
- Balance is excelent, right where it should be, right in front of the ferrule (More on this topic later). :surrendar:


*Handle Review* :detective:

- Customary kite configuration (comfort and control).
- New configuration of materials IMHO. (It took a while for me to take in the Carbon Fiber) but it grew on me. I like that Ian takes chances, new and fresh but still with good taste. Not an easy task! :happymug:
- Seamless transition on materials on handle. No gaps. ;-)
- No gaps on blade/ferrule, no sloppy goo, gaps or excess material (Did I mention there was no gaps? ;-) . A BIG PLUS in my book. :dontknow:
- More of a pronounced taper on handle than previous reviewed gyuto (5mm on height and 4.4mm on width).
- More of a mate finish but stil satin, some light shine but still can appreciate detail on materials.
- Average length, nothing out of the ordinary.


*Saya Review*

- I was able to source a tailored saya for this knife from Ian which is always the best way to go in my book, it guarantees attention to detail and uniformity, i'm happy as can be! ;-)
- Was impressed with pictures of his previous work regarding liners and pins and let him run with it, he did not disappoint, it feels snug with the required give and its spot on.. Well finished and si metrical, no funky business! 
- Pin fits snug and stays put made out of Titanium, how can I complain? :razz:
- Sometimes out of the ordinary things make me notice AND in this case there was stellar wood sourcing and crafting, he was able to match the wood on main and saya as if it was from the same tree (probably was!) makes the knife seem like a true set. I know this is not always easy..... 
- The liner does not pertrude in any way, its as if it was made of the same wood.
- Saya feels heavy, sturdy. Its the ironwood for sure.

*Overall*

- The Gyuto feels slightly (Not a lot) lighter, slimmer and nimbler that other custom gyutos that size, those 25grams and the fact that its a good 5 to 10mm shorter and Compound grind makes it feel on the smaller side of spectrum but a delight to hold for sure! Makes you want to take on some protein, vegetables, anything! irate1:
- The Consistent Grind is spot on what I expected from Ian, I like it a lot! The micro bevel is also hard to resist, wonder how I am going to able to keep that up when I sharpening this Sleek guy.
- If I were to suggest basically "my ideal" profile for this type and size gyuto this is very close to it.... 
- He took my suggestion on the blue matching pin and saya and just executed like a BOSS!!! 

*Special Mention*

I believe there is a unique balance distribution on the knife since the handle weight is shifted a tad to the back (The ferrule is made out of Carbon Fiber) AND the fact that the wood is IRONWOOD, instead of it being more homogeneous, it is basically split in two, a front and a back. The balance point is still where it needs to be. I am sure there is plenty technical information on the topic.

The only example I can think is a tightrope walker balance pole, maybe it doesn't make any sense, maybe its the fact that I've had too much coffee! but I believe there a special feel to it. Need to talk to Ian if this was his intention or just part of the composition. Whatever it is I like it!

*FINAL NOTE's* 

- Hard to say this without sounding like a total fanboy but I am passionate about the craft and it gets me excited when I can look in detail at a well thought of piece...

So I will stop yaking and state it like THIS: :cool2:

- IMHO Ian has got "IT"....
- Don't know what "IT" is..... 
- Don't know how he got "IT"
- Don't know how long IT has been there...
- Don't know how long IT is going to last....
- but "IT" is THERE and it ROCK's!! :viking:

Kudos.... thanks for reading my ramblings and hope you like some pics...


----------



## Customfan

BLADE :hoot:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3085_zpsm6z5ptx6.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1768_zpskqt1c5cx.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1771_zps9ahk4clw.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1819_zpsacmxkxxk.jpg


----------



## Customfan

HANDLE and SAYA :funfunfunfun:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3091_zpsfjvloo8i.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1818_zpsxzza8v4c.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1817_zps2fqfg6lz.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1815_zpsmrm5i1we.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1813_zpslrrfhtzo.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1812_zpsoqhprke0.jpg


----------



## Customfan

One last one for the road, played with the picture settings a bit and came up with this! :tease:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1769_zpsamhtwl9c.jpg


----------



## TheCaptain

VERY nice...


----------



## Customfan

Thanks TheCaptain! :cool2:


----------



## Customfan

Updating my sharpening supplies, decided to go Chosera this time...! 

Stones, strops, dmt and the little cube! 

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3389_zpsqy9hp1hl.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Decided to try this guy out:

*Gengetsu* 
240mm gyuto.... 
Semi-stainless clad
Tapered

2.84mm at end of kanji
49.24mm tall
1.95mm taper mid spine

22x26 approx. handle mid distance
Burnt chestnut and horn ferrule

And Jon's orientation and service is alway's stellar!
Got the saya as well since i'm going to wind up needing it anyway.. :cool2:

- Liking the profile a lot and just Loving the chestnut handle, I might be a convert...
- Laser thin behind the edge, noticeably nimble.
- Robust spine thad tapers quickly.
- Expected it to be taller, turns out it a full 49+mm tall, might have to do with the profile
- Profile is just a tad flatter than I'm acustomed to but that is a good thing :
- Full length, measured from heel to tip.
- very sharp OOTB and well finished edge.

Will put it to stones after some use but anticipate good edge retention and easy sharpening.

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2072_zpsk2gf0b3a.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2075_zpszrlaihgy.jpg


----------



## Jacob_x

your knives are ridiculous, seriously dude. A request... a lot of your old photos I can't access any more, any chance of a family pic??


----------



## Customfan

Sure, will try to post more group photos! :doublethumbsup:

Talking about a duo of misfits, here is VEG & HOG..... :clown: A chinese cleaver and butcher knife that I use on special events.... the meanest knife this side of the whatever river you can think of... this tiny little toothpic will chop through a tyrannosaurus rex and still keep on coming! :hungry3:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3082_zpsdyfj3i17.jpg

Banana for scale... :eek2:

Had to make my own saya out of a plastic box...


----------



## Customfan

This little guy is just loving the new addition! :tease:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3395_zpsrbxa2loi.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Very Cool piece heading my way, need to make some room, having a hard time thinning out the herd!


----------



## Customfan

:doublethumbsup:


----------



## Customfan

Some oldies but goodies.... these guys just love hanging out! :wink:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zps35b82ba1.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zpsb0c398f9.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zps845f9209.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/image_zpsecd72ff9.jpg


----------



## Customfan

Dont know if I ever posted this one... couple of Konosuke's honyaki and an HD with 6 pin tactical micarta handle, kind of a unique piece...

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1869_zps56ccf4a1.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1877_zpsb423370a.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3055_zps5ce674bf.jpg

Some cool stuff that i haven't posted but I need to take time and take some pics


----------



## khashy

Customfan said:


> Dont know if I ever posted this one... couple of Konosuke's honyaki and an HD with 6 pin tactical micarta handle, kind of a unique piece...
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1869_zps56ccf4a1.jpg
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1877_zpsb423370a.jpg
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_3055_zps5ce674bf.jpg
> 
> Some cool stuff that i haven't posted but I need to take time and take some pics



The gyutos are beautiful!

Where do you get these things from man? I've wanted a Kono honyaki Gyuto for ages and can't find one.
btw are there White 1 or white 2? 

Also do you know who forged them?


----------



## Customfan

Where? All over the place, forums, sites, artisan´s... I love looking for stuff, if you are patient enough sooner or later cool stuff appears, the real trick is knowing what to hold on to and what to let go without going broke in the process, i am fond of Konosuke as well, specially their older stuff... :cool2:

That is a konosuke White #2 Honyaki with the original blond cap and ferrule, they are becoming quite rare.... the other is kind of unusual, kind of fond of it because it was a gift.... I believe it came from Toronto a few years back, I think the handle is what makes that one unique... Super cool, nevar seen a tactical like that on a gyuto, pictures don´t do justice... :fanning:


----------



## Customfan

:spiteful:

Some more of my peeps hanging out for old times sake! Need to take some current pics... 

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1632_zpsb5de0809.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1634_zpsf3b04179.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1639_zps1fc69c85.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1611_zps56a7a281.jpg


----------



## khashy

Customfan said:


> Where? All over the place, forums, sites, artisan´s... I love looking for stuff, if you are patient enough sooner or later cool stuff appears, the real trick is knowing what to hold on to and what to let go without going broke in the process, i am fond of Konosuke as well, specially their older stuff... :cool2:
> 
> That is a konosuke White #2 Honyaki with the original blond cap and ferrule, they are becoming quite rare.... the other is kind of unusual, kind of fond of it because it was a gift.... I believe it came from Toronto a few years back, I think the handle is what makes that one unique... Super cool, nevar seen a tactical like that on a gyuto, pictures don´t do justice... :fanning:



Okay, I'll hold on tight for one of these to show up at some point :spin chair:


----------



## Customfan

Little guys have been very useful, definitely a good investment! Randy knows how to make a mean scalpel! :razz:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1287_zps221deb9a.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1398_zps68033574.jpg


----------



## Customfan

These two are some of my favorite tools! At some point, I should put a custom saya on that Masamoto but the one it has on seems to serve it well..... besides, i'm going to have a very hard time matching the grain and tone of that curly on the Shig! :sad0:

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1376_zps1c55eaf9.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1378_zps4a90315e.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1359_zps0b1aa3ad.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1389_zps516449f2.jpg


----------



## Anton

Customfan said:


> These two are some of my favorite tools! At some point, I should put a custom saya on that Masamoto but the one it has on seems to serve it well..... besides, i'm going to have a very hard time matching the grain and tone of that curly on the Shig! :sad0:
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1376_zps1c55eaf9.jpg
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1378_zps4a90315e.jpg
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1359_zps0b1aa3ad.jpg
> 
> http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_1389_zps516449f2.jpg



Those are beauties. What's the wood on the handles? 

Also, mind sharing the specs on that Shig? 

Is the masamoto a KS line?


----------



## Customfan

Hi Anton! Thanks...

I believe it was a large block of dark presentation amboyna burl from burl source and copper. Love that stuff!

The Masamoto is a 270 KA (Blue) if I remember correctly. Keep going back to that yanagiba, its one of my favorite nigiri and maki sushi knives, keeps its edge very well!

Dont mind sharing the specs.... its a Shig Kitaeji 165mm on the blade, don't have the other specs at the moment...


----------



## Customfan

Here we go:

2.55mm at kanji
55mm tall
1.67 about 1 inch before end
170mm on actual cutting edge.

19x23.5 average handle
132 long


----------



## Anton

Customfan said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 2.55mm at kanji
> 55mm tall
> 1.67 about 1 inch before end
> 170mm on actual cutting edge.
> 
> 19x23.5 average handle
> 132 long



Thanks !


----------



## Customfan

Ok, i've been trying to come out of my comfort zone, so here is a small overview of a piece that has surprised me in a very good way, thanks Don for all his help and his patience with all my questions! :thumbsup:

*Don Nguyen Knives*

225mm Workhorse k-tip Gyuto..... *A.K.A "Ifrit"* irate3:
(Yes! Sometimes Don Names his knives... Now I know why I like this guy!)
52100 steel
Heat treated in house
Weight 218gr.

*Blade*

Balance point is mid distance between heel and last letter of name.
Progressively tapered blade
Rounded spine and choil

5.15mm at shoulder
3.79 mid 
2.63 at K
3.71 at top plunge
2.15 1"before edge
48.21 tall

*Handle* :yammer:

Full tang, tapering
Chocolate presentation grade Curly Claro wood.
Thick black twin linen micarta spacers
Arrow and downward butt taper designed


20.75 x 23.89 average
119.43 long from farthest point


----------



## Customfan

Just at a glance and after playing with it for a while:

*Blade*

- Well rounded Choil and spine.
- (-,+,-) stock configuration, being the thickest right before the arrow starts is one of the nicest things and more unique things about the knife.
- Geometry on flat side, slight gyutohiki feel do to height and general configuration (Not a bad thing).
-Size on this particular model, 220+ is good for this geometry. So... the proportion is spot on. Wouldn't change a thing.
- Plunge area is possibly one of his strong points amongst others but it comands attention.
- Very we'll sharpened. Scary sharp FTGG
- Flawless finish on blade.

*Handle*

- Clean design, this handle has no pins, mosaic or or otherwise (not all of them come like this).
- Geometric lines are clear and defined but no sacrifice to comfort to the palm.
- Materials are flawless, only hope I can find a saya that is worthy of this piece!
- Transitions are seamless, micarta liner is well integrated to the metal and wood, no gaps, goo, iffy transitions or bad grinding. Just like I like things! 
- Makeshift saya is a nice touch as is the box. I can tell he put some thought into this (Reminds me of the Knife nut version of an apple product!. 
- Matt finish on handle.

*CONCLUSION*

-First words that comes to mind are "Unique" and "beautiful"... This is a functional piece of art, like something you expect to see in a modern art gallery! 

-Pinch grip prone design is balanced with that end in mind (this is a very important fact about this design!). :wink:

- The design on this knife is the real show-stopper, what was surprising is that the knife feels very solid but still nimble mainly do to the tip and general configuration, granted its a workhorse and not a laser, it still feels comfortable to hold. Can't wait to put it to work!

- Geometry and attention to detail, execution is flawless. I can tell Don takes pride in his work.

- The knife is symmetrical (particularly the handle) has some very obvious signs that he is secure in execution.

Don is really pushing the envelope, taking risks in ways that most don't, this is the reward: Beautiful and practical Art! Kudos... cant wait to try more of his work! :knight:

Don and I talked about grind, geometry, stock thickness, tapering and other areas, we had an extensive dialog, he is very open to improvement and I can tell he is striving for excelence.... I am fortunate to be part of his process!


----------



## Customfan

Pics!

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2176_zpsbxqalubv.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2175_zps64kxlunq.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2174_zpso5xx2hiu.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2173_zpshda3zjxo.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2172_zpspv76qbum.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2171_zpshuipyjwo.jpg

http://i1311.photobucket.com/albums/s676/customfan1/IMG_2170_zpsyk6unhjc.jpg

I'm not crazy about that last pic, its the angle, for some reason the blade seems shorter and the handle longer than reality! :wink:


----------

